# Infinity Column II replacement?



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Hello all,

This being my first post here I hope I can live up to the standards that have been set.

Anyway, I have a pair of Infinity Column IIs that were submerged in a sewer backup in my studio. My insurance company has suggested replacing them with Definitive Technology's BP8060STs. I have no experience with this brand other than reviews I have read most of which seem promising. At first glance it seems like a good deal but I am wondering if I am missing anything that the members here might be able to enlighten a guy that really only knows PA and live performance. I feel I am traveling down the audiophile path but it's going to take some schooling.

I am a big fan of Infinity and pretty much all of the Harman owned labels like Crown, JBL, Lexicon and DBX. Like I said my experience is from the large format Macro-Tech type side of things instead of the delicate sound stage, personal euphoria of amazing sound. I would love to hear what you think about DT and maybe the different thought process involved in starting another expensive hobby..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

beuoy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This being my first post here I hope I can live up to the standards that have been set.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. If you were happy with the Infinity's, I recommend checking out Revels, JBL's, or Infinitys.
I have never owned a pair of Def Techs, but have certainly listened to many different Models. They make a quality Speaker. However, Speaker Preference is quite a personal thing so I would not agree to any Speakers that you have not at least had a chance to Audition.

How much money are they offering you for replacements. Or do they have a special relationship with Def. Tech where they get their Speakers at a much lower cost?

If they do have a special relationship with Def. Tech, I would see what other Brands they might also have access to as well. If you end up having access to other Brands, please write down the Brands and or have the list you have access to Emailed to you and then we can go over the various Brands and Models.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

So a Martin Logan fan are we Jungle Jack? Anyway, I'm sure they can get just about anything through their replacement service. Not sure if I should mention the company name but they are one of the biggies. The way my insurance works is if I replace an item they will pay for an equivalent new item matching the value of the damaged item when it was new. If I took a check it would be at depreciated value not full replacement and quite a big difference. I have 40+ pieces of gear in this claim all of which doesn't seem to react to water very well. Most of which is PA, guitars and drum oriented. I won't be able to get a hold of anyone till Tuesday the 5th. I doesn't hurt to do some homework over the weekend. 

I would imagine these speakers were chosen due to the bipolar nature of the Infinity's rear firing tweeter, front and downward firing subs. I bet they just guessed but I could be very wrong on this. Personally for audio only listening I tend to prefer more vintage stuff. I actually have two separate systems set up in my office right on top of each other. One for music and another for 5.1 HT. For example I have my HK running Infinity Reference 3s, Pioneer CS66s and a Active Infinity BU-120 for Audio. For 5.1 I have a Sony DA30ES (my Onkyo is being replaced) running two Polk RT55is, Boston Acoustic VS325C, Polk subs PSW10 and PSW111 then Sony SS-TS4s for rear. What a mess is my first thought but it seems to work well. I'm sure if I put it next to something real my setup would loose big. I'm so out of the loop on the newer drivers that I seem to retreat to my comfort zone of '80 and older more efficient lower power stuff because it's what I think I know, in home audio,and partly because a lot of the great names seem to be concentrating on the Best Buy market of China made boxes that look nice but have no character. Now I know this view is short sided but it's grounded in my personal experience.

One area where I seem to contradict myself is in near-field monitors I use for mix-downs from Logic Studio. I tend to lean Tannoy, JBL, KRK and Genelec (if I could afford them) but of course I'm going for flat here with very little coloring. 

I'm probably boring you to tears here so I'll stop. Just haven't talked audio openly in some time or had anyone other than drummer/musician types that just want it louder no matter how it sounds. I'll try and come up with some alternatives for the DT towers there just don't seem to be very many places to audition decent speaker around here without the dull thud coming from the car stereo department.:dontknow:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Jack. Something along the lines of a Revel Concerta F-12. I'm one of a dwindling number who still uses bi-pole or di-pole speakers in my set-up but would not use them in a two channel rig or as left or right mains. My guess, according to your described preference in speakers, the Revel's would be to your liking more so than the Def Tech's. I think the Def Tech's will give you more of that "big sound" you like but my opinion is that they are a bit colored, more bass and a bit warm sounding. The Revel's have a much better mid-range and more accurate to the source material. Only one way for you to find out if you would like the Def Tech's... get out there and have a listen.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

beuoy said:


> So a Martin Logan fan are we Jungle Jack? Anyway, I'm sure they can get just about anything through their replacement service. Not sure if I should mention the company name but they are one of the biggies. The way my insurance works is if I replace an item they will pay for an equivalent new item matching the value of the damaged item when it was new. If I took a check it would be at depreciated value not full replacement and quite a big difference. I have 40+ pieces of gear in this claim all of which doesn't seem to react to water very well. Most of which is PA, guitars and drum oriented. I won't be able to get a hold of anyone till Tuesday the 5th. I doesn't hurt to do some homework over the weekend.
> 
> I would imagine these speakers were chosen due to the bipolar nature of the Infinity's rear firing tweeter, front and downward firing subs. I bet they just guessed but I could be very wrong on this. Personally for audio only listening I tend to prefer more vintage stuff. I actually have two separate systems set up in my office right on top of each other. One for music and another for 5.1 HT. For example I have my HK running Infinity Reference 3s, Pioneer CS66s and a Active Infinity BU-120 for Audio. For 5.1 I have a Sony DA30ES (my Onkyo is being replaced) running two Polk RT55is, Boston Acoustic VS325C, Polk subs PSW10 and PSW111 then Sony SS-TS4s for rear. What a mess is my first thought but it seems to work well. I'm sure if I put it next to something real my setup would loose big. I'm so out of the loop on the newer drivers that I seem to retreat to my comfort zone of '80 and older more efficient lower power stuff because it's what I think I know, in home audio,and partly because a lot of the great names seem to be concentrating on the Best Buy market of China made boxes that look nice but have no character. Now I know this view is short sided but it's grounded in my personal experience.
> 
> ...


Hello,
We are a MartinLogan aficionado. Originally, we had a 2 Channel ML Rig consisting of a pair of Aerius i's, Aragon 8008bb Amplifier, Conrad Johnson Preamp (cannot remember the Model, driving us crazy), Parasound CDP-2000 CD Transport, Theta Pro Basic III DAC, and several TT's.

During this time we also had a Paradigm Studio Reference V.2 HT consisting of dual Studio 100's for Mains and Surrounds, Studio CC, and PW-2200 Subwoofers being driven by a Parasound HCA-3500 and a Parasound HCA-2205 AT Amplifier, multiple Denon AVR's (5700, 4800) and finally a Pioneer VSX-49txi were used as Preamps. In addition, 1st Generation JVC DVD Player (still cannot believe it cost a grand, but then again VHS Decks cost that much and more over a Decade before that), and later multiple Pioneer Elite DVD Players.

When we Moved to Florida from Charleston, SC we decided on putting together an all in one setup that would preform well enough to satisfy 2 Channel Listening while still providing the necessary dynamics for a compelling Home Theater experience.

It helped greatly that we used to work as a Salesmen at a High End Car Stereo and Home Theater Store as one of our best friends was still a Salesmen at another Store in Charlotte, NC after the Store we both Worked at went OOB. It turned out our friend was now working at a MartinLogan Dealer which meant we could get the Vantages at Cost right when they were released. Our younger brother has dual Systems that put any System we have had to shame so he gave us a MartinLogan Cinema i CC to couple with the Vantages. Around 6 Months later, Sound Advice went OOB and were utterly blowing out MartinLogan Speakers. This allowed us to get a Stage for 1300 Dollars, Vistas for 1600 Dollars, and the Descent i was around 1200 Dollars as well. However, the Descent i was originally Purchased by one of our best friend here and we were recently given it in return for giving him half of our Garage Space to keep an absurd amount of things he currently does not have room for. Foosball Table? Check. 3000 Dollar Bicycle? Check. Total Gym? An embarrassing check, Signed Dali Prints? Check, and so many other things.

If it was we, we would find out what other Brands we are guessing Province Ranch Insurance has access to.
If they might have a Relationship with Paradigm, any of the Harman International Companies, Dynaudio, Focal, B&W, Magneplanar, MartinLogan or other Brands, that really would be worth looking into. We would ask what other Brands Province Ranch Insurance has special relationships with after the holiday.
I do believe this is the first Post on any Forum I have written in 4th Person or whatever it is. I hope it is certainly meant in fun and that we have spent more time writing this Post than almost any other Post we can think of.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

beuoy said:


> Anyway, I have a pair of Infinity Column IIs that were submerged in a sewer backup in my studio. My insurance company has suggested replacing them with Definitive Technology's BP8060STs. I have no experience with this brand other than reviews I have read most of which seem promising. At first glance it seems like a good deal but I am wondering if I am missing anything that the members here might be able to enlighten a guy that really only knows PA and live performance. I feel I am traveling down the audiophile path but it's going to take some schooling.
> 
> I am a big fan of Infinity and pretty much all of the Harman owned labels like Crown, JBL, Lexicon and DBX. Like I said my experience is from the large format Macro-Tech type side of things instead of the delicate sound stage, personal euphoria of amazing sound. I would love to hear what you think about DT and maybe the different thought process involved in starting another expensive hobby..


While JBL and Infinity are good, harman's most notable home brand is Revel. Their F12 and F52 speakers, along with the Ultima Studio and Ultima Salon are all some of the finest tower speakers in the world at thier price point. I also think JBL Pro's LSR 6332s are some of the finest dollar for dollar speakers in the world, at about 2800/pair - whether you want to call them "Hi-Fi" or "Pro Audio".

The BP8060STs are roughly a 2k/pair speaker, correct? Besides the Revels and JBL LSRs, you should also look into the Salk Songtowers and Aperion Verus Grand Towers.


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> While JBL and Infinity are good, harman's most notable home brand is Revel. Their F12 and F52 speakers, along with the Ultima Studio and Ultima Salon are all some of the finest tower speakers in the world at thier price point. I also think JBL Pro's LSR 6332s are some of the finest dollar for dollar speakers in the world, at about 2800/pair - whether you want to call them "Hi-Fi" or "Pro Audio".
> 
> The BP8060STs are roughly a 2k/pair speaker, correct? Besides the Revels and JBL LSRs, you should also look into the Salk Songtowers and Aperion Verus Grand Towers.


Yes EV the BO8060STs are right at $1000 each. Out of the suggestions the Aperion Verus GTs look very interesting. Dose Infinity even make anything substantial anymore or has Harman been specializing their brands? Looks like Revel is audiofile JBL is pro and Infinity has been back seated to small inexpensive HT and PC speakers. After reading many reviews I found myself longing for the old big boxes like Klipsh Cornwalls and Heresys. I mainly listen to fairly heavy stuff. I know this will bring some eye rolling but I find myself really enjoying Dio era Sabbath, Deep Purple Machine Head and the like. I was probably too young to really enjoy it when it came out and as a kid I liked Herbie Handcock and Stevie Wonder along with a lot of jazz. As I get older my pallet has broadened quite a bit but as for now the energy of the old Metal is what's floating my boat. In saying I like feeling the lower end 20-60Hz. This is easy in my rehearsal/recording studio with my 18" EVs crossed around 65 to 70 Hz. As for the HT setup in my living room I don't have the space for refrigerator sized cabinets or want the hum of fan cooled Crown iron. This is what originally drew my to the BP8060STs. I have no problem adding a sub but not needing one because they were built in was speaking my language. I will probably not be able to afford the Macintosh with the big bottles and those beautiful blue VU meters that I've dreamed about since I was a kid. The Onyko TX-NR609 will probably be it for a while. Large amount of space between what I want and what I have but my dad said "it builds character". If I decide I really need it I'll find a way. I'm sitting here looking at an Altec 604e that looks brand new and a James B. Lansing SE400S amp that needs some TLC. I'm sure I can find quite a few other gems in my stash I could sell or trade to get an upgrade but haven't felt the need. Maybe once I get a good set of fronts I'll feel the tug of knowing it can always get better.

P.S. I posted on this topic 26 hours ago and it still hasn't shown up yet. Wonder if I did anything wrong?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

You sound like the type of person who would really, really be happy after building a pair of Troels Graveson's DTQWT-12s

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/JA8008_DTQWT.htm and http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/DTQWT-12.htm

And it doesn't "look like a monkey coffin" either. Is DIY even an option with your insurance company / with your free time?

These things have one of the most pure midranges in the world, combined with a thin, but deep cabinet which doesn't compromise much performance. At most you might still enjoy adding a sub for augmenting the first octave.

As for hi-fi amps, Emotiva makes some that measurably perform rather well at pedestrian prices.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I would get the ZRT 2.0 or 2.5 from Madisound. The arguably best drivers available in a small tower.


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Am I that transparent? The DIY is very tempting however I simply don't have the time. I use my last speaker build every time I play the bass in my home studio. I built some TL606 cabinets to house two EV 15Ls that I removed from some W bins not in service any longer and they sound great. Here are some pics of my DIY rig in the blue tolex and my rehearsal studio rig that was way more expensive. I'd have to say I like my EV 15s at least as well if not better than the JBLs as well as the Ampeg 4X10 over the Hartke. Haven't set them up side by side yet but I have swapped the heads and the EVs seem to have more punch where the JBLs are tuned a lot lower and shake the room. 

If I was to do another DIY it would probably use some of the 15" drivers I already have. Altec 803As, EV 15Bs, ect. I will say that those DTQWTs look like something I would have a blast with but I just have too many irons in the fire right now and wouldn't be able to dedicate the time I know it would take to do them up to a standard that I would be proud of. 

Right now my thoughts surround letting the insurance company buy me the BP8060Sts and then return them if I'm not completely satisfied. I never seem to be completely satisfied when it comes to sound anyway. I do need to see what my options on returning them are and where they will be purchasing them. My main reason for this is to get their ajusters out of the way so I can take my time and make a good decision. I'll probably take the set with the biggest $ they will accept. This way I give myself more options. The only place around here that sells DT stuff is Best Buy and I hate that place. I will talk to them tomorrow and probably have more answers to how I should proceed and how to return them if I don't like them. I have 40 some major Items in this claim and I'm sure I'm going to hit the 25k cap.:foottap: I'm kinda overwhelmed by the whole thing.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Whatever the Insurance Company is, it would not hurt to ask what other Speaker Brands they might also have access to. If not, Def Techs have a devoted following and they are definitely fairly easy to sell should they not suit you. All the same, it would be easier if you had more choices and perhaps a different Brand and Model that you might be more excited about.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> I do believe this is the first Post on any Forum I have written in 4th Person or whatever it is. I hope it is certainly meant in fun and that we have spent more time writing this Post than almost any other Post we can think of.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Guess I was including myself in the we.:innocent: Your response did make for an interesting read however.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

beuoy said:


> Guess I was including myself in the we.:innocent: Your response did make for an interesting read however.


Hello,
I was just in a playful mood and hope you realize I was just entertaining myself and in no way meant in even trace of disrespect. That Post took a great deal of time to write and began to feel like an A/V Autobiography. For that, I apologize for. Regardless, indeed I am a big an of MartinLogan. However, I am seriously thinking of switching to either Revel, Focal, Dynaudio, or Theil for my next Speaker Array. This might actually happen sooner than later.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I was just in a playful mood and hope you realize I was just entertaining myself and in no way meant in even trace of disrespect. That Post took a great deal of time to write and began to feel like an A/V Autobiography. For that, I apologize for. Regardless, indeed I am a big an of MartinLogan. However, I am seriously thinking of switching to either Revel, Focal, Dynaudio, or Theil for my next Speaker Array. This might actually happen sooner than later.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hey JJ don't worry, I got a kick out of reading it. Must of been a challenge to keep that up through the whole post. I must admit that I was a little perplexed until I figured out what was going on. Had to read the first bit more than once to realize it wasn't the voices in your head. 

As far as the insurance co goes. I ended up so far over my coverage limit that I didn't have to purchase something today to get the full amount. The more I think about it the more depressing it is. It's funny how thy put an arbitrary life span on things like a tube tester from the '50s. Not much out there new to replace it with. Guess I need to port some of those tubes over to my home audio instead of letting the guitar rig hog them all. Been wanting to build an amp to try some '48 Jan 6l6Gs and 6V6GTs tubes a buddy of mine found cleaning out his bosses warehouse. Came out of radar repair kits been sealed in an airtight case for 60 years and look brand new. Don't see made in U.S.A. that often anymore. Check out that warranty!


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Just saw one of the first sets of Column IIs other than mine in quite some time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160612782906&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very cool to see those old Tubes. Some are worth a small fortune. You might want to check out Upscale Audio as they might be the largest Tube Dealer in the Country and owner Kevin has a huge passion for all things Tube. If you live near California, it would be well worth a visit.

Indeed the Post I wrote was kinda a Creative Writing attempt just to entertain myself. Next thing I knew I had spent about an hour writing the Post. I am sorry the Insurance Company is not playing nice. It has been a rough year with the huge amounts of damage in the Deep South and Southeast like Tennessee. I hope all works out somewhat positively.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

